# Liney Thimble EXPANDED.



## Penguingeoff (Dec 14, 2012)

Whenever I build something, I usually try to see how far I can go. Take the Liney Thimble. How hard would it be to make a 6 cylinder radial out of it. (Those who remember, I made a 3, 5 and 9 cylinder radials out of K&S brass tubing.)( Posted somwhere here)






 This is original


This is the 6 cylinder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Made very similar to the Thimble, except for the crankcase, master/slave rod.Although, I followed my usual procedures when attempting something like this. I made it up as I went. I will have to make a mount for it as yet, however IT WORKS fine as the vid shows.




Cheers from Tasmania - Geoff


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 15, 2012)

What a great engine. Congratulations Geoff on a fine job and great imagination.

Jim


----------

